# Demande conseil pour mon installation



## vassago (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite simplifier l'installation audio/video de mon domicile (basé sur AirTunes).

Pour résumer, voici les éléments qui m'intéressent :
- 1 macmini : serveur MP3 iTunes + serveur divx par MediaLink
- 1 borne airport express reliée à un ampli hifi
- 1 PS3 reliée à la TV pour les films

J'aimerai remplacer la PS3 et la borne par un AppleTV et le relier à mon ampli ainsi qu'à ma TV pour profiter d'une interface unique et multi-médias.
Le macmini deviendrai uniquement serveur iTunes.

Mis à part le réencodage de mes dvd en h264, voyez vous des contraintes à cette installation ?

Je vous joins deux schémas actuel/objectif pour la compréhension.

Merci pour vos conseils

*ACTUEL*




*OBJECTIF*


----------



## radar (18 Août 2008)

Si t'as un macmini, pour avoir recours à un &#63743;tv en plus ?


----------



## vassago (19 Août 2008)

radar a dit:


> Si t'as un macmini, pourquoi avoir recours à un &#63743;tv en plus ?



Le macmini me sert également de poste de travail, dans mon bureau.
Je ne veux pas travailler dans le salon et de plus sur un écran de télé en 720px 

Si j'ai bien compris, l'appleTV se comporte comme une borne airport express.
Je peux envoyer dessus du son provenant de l'iTunes du mac mini, ou bien utiliser la télécommande de l'appleTV pour lancer de la musique, des photos ou des videos stockés sur le macmini ?

J'ai lu sur le forum que l'appleTV se synchronise avec un mac.
Etant donné que je possède environ 500 Go de données sur mon mac, j'aimerai éviter la synchro, et utiliser uniquement du streaming. Est ce possible ?


----------



## radar (19 Août 2008)

vassago a dit:


> Le macmini me sert également de poste de travail, dans mon bureau.
> Je ne veux pas travailler dans le salon et de plus sur un écran de télé en 720px


Ok, ça répond à ma question.


vassago a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, l'appleTV se comporte comme une borne airport express.
> Je peux envoyer dessus du son provenant de l'iTunes du mac mini, ou bien utiliser la télécommande de l'appleTV pour lancer de la musique, des photos ou des videos stockés sur le macmini ?


Oui, mais attention. Si la télécommande de l'&#63743;tv est utilisée avec le macmini, tu risques d'avoir des problèmes si les deux ne sont pas loins l'un de l'autre. 



vassago a dit:


> J'ai lu sur le forum que l'appleTV se synchronise avec un mac.
> Etant donné que je possède environ 500 Go de données sur mon mac, j'aimerai éviter la synchro, et utiliser uniquement du streaming. Est ce possible ?


Oui, ça l'est


----------



## vassago (19 Août 2008)

radar a dit:


> Oui, mais attention. Si la télécommande de l'&#63743;tv est utilisée avec le macmini, tu risques d'avoir des problèmes si les deux ne sont pas loins l'un de l'autre.



Au pire des cas, je jumellerai l'Apple Remote avec l'appleTV. Mais je préférerai utiliser mon iPhone comme télécommande wifi grâce à l'application Remote. Tu sais si c'est possible sur &#63743;tv ?

Aujourd'hui je pilote l'iTunes du macmini avec mon iPhone et le son est diffusé partout chez moi grace aux borne airport express. Cela me convient tout à fait.

Si je convertis mes films pour iTunes, je pourrai normalement les ouvrir sur le macmini grace à mon iPhone.
Puis je paramétrer la sortie de mon iTunes pour qu'il utilise &#63743;tv au lieu de l'écran du macmini ?


----------



## radar (19 Août 2008)

vassago a dit:


> Au pire des cas, je jumellerai l'Apple Remote avec l'appleTV. Mais je préférerai utiliser mon iPhone comme télécommande wifi grâce à l'application Remote. Tu sais si c'est possible sur &#63743;tv ?


Yes, avec la dernière version de l'&#63743;tv.



vassago a dit:


> Si je convertis mes films pour iTunes, je pourrai normalement les ouvrir sur le macmini grace à mon iPhone.
> Puis je paramétrer la sortie de mon iTunes pour qu'il utilise &#63743;tv au lieu de l'écran du macmini ?


Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. Cependant, tu peux piloter ton &#63743;tv pour qu'il lise les vidéos en streaming à partir de ton mini. Ça revient au même, sauf que le point de contrôle n'est pas le même.


----------



## vassago (19 Août 2008)

Excellente nouvelle !

Dans le cas où l'appleTV est pilotable avec Remote, c tout bon.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à le commander


----------

